# Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

Well my Jetta has been idling badly and stalled a few times this week. I think I have figured out the problem. This part under the MAF and near the air box is making high pitched sounds:








here's some close up pics
















Part# 051133459A
Now when that part makes the high pitched sound the car will start idling badly, and when I tap on it with something hard the sound goes away and it starts idling better again. I've got it to do this at least 3 times. I wait till it makes the sound and tries to stall and give it a good whack and its all better.
So what the heck does this part do? What's it called? Is it cheap? Will replacing it fix things? I tried searching for that part# but haven't come up with anything. 
Last month I had a bad oil leak that ended up only costing me $7 to fix so I hope this fix will be just as cheap and easy.


_Modified by Neisius at 9:32 AM 6-23-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

Do you have a CEL??? This would be the EVAP purge solonoid.. generally only active durring low load cruise, it purges unburnt gas fumes from the fuel system into the intake to prevent raw HC's from hitting the atmosphere.
definitely need to be replaced or deleted (this is illegal in all states, and if you have emissions testing in your state, this will definatley cause you to fail, and also could be criminally enforced).


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Do you have a CEL??? This would be the EVAP purge solonoid.. generally only active durring low load cruise, it purges unburnt gas fumes from the fuel system into the intake to prevent raw HC's from hitting the atmosphere.
definitely need to be replaced or deleted (this is illegal in all states, and if you have emissions testing in your state, this will definatley cause you to fail, and also could be criminally enforced).

I didn't get a CEL untill I disconnected it(I reconnected it right after). And I just passed smog check a few weeks ago.
EVAP Purge Solonoid...I knew it was going to be some stupid emissions thing. Would a bad one of these cause idling problems? How would this thing sticking open or closed hurt anything? Or is it telling me something else it wrong in the fuel system?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

If the solonoid is purging at idle, you are getting way too much raw HC's in your engine for it to run correctly, this is why its only supposed to purge at low load cruise... on the highway, the computer adjust the timing and fuel trim to compensate and it only does it when the load is low enough and RPM's are in a specific range so that it doesn't affect drivability. (like it has on yours)


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (ABF Jeff)*

Sweet. Gota make a trip to the parts place then. Thanks!


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (ABF Jeff)*

It's $150 at a dealer and $90 online























I swear it looks like a little $20 part.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

I coulda told you that, lol.... It's definitely one of those overpriced plastic thingy's that VW is so fond of... Try GermanAutoParts.com or MJMAutohaus... they have both hooked me up pretty well. I believe I paid around 60 for the last EVAP solonoid I bought from the dealer, but I also get really good deals.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (ABF Jeff)*

yeh I'm trying MJMAutohaus right now


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (ABF Jeff)*

MJMAutohaus says $85 and GermanAutoParts.com doesn't have it on there page. Well it has been making high pitched sounds since I bought it so even if it doesn't fix all my probs I guess it's good to replace it anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

if you want to wait until monday I can see if i can get a better price
[email protected] - shoot me a req.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta ([email protected])*

how much better are we talking about? Because if it's just another $5 off it's not worth it.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

Steve can usually do pretty good on pricing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
definitely a good idea to replace or defeat... the thing about emissions related equipment is that they are almost as high on the ECU's list as the engine actually running... it's going to change all kinds of parameter's to compensate for being outside its emissions standards and really affect drivability and economy... Not necessarily EVAP in particular, but emissions equipment in general.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you want to wait until monday I can see if i can get a better price
[email protected] - shoot me a req.

...Well what happend to my sweet deal?
In the meantime I unpluged the valve for now and it seems to be running better. I think the valve is stuck closed now...it's not going to build up pressure and blow up is it


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

Lol... probably won't build pressure and blow it, but running with it unplugged for a long period of time will destroy your carbon canister... if the HC's aren't allowed to exit the canister, then they will build up and break down the carbon in the canister... Turning a 120 dollar fix to a 300+ dollar fix.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (ABF Jeff)*

USRT got me it for $75 shipped, 50% off what the dealer wanted! Now we will have to wait till next week to see if this fixes things.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta (Neisius)*

...I...just realized I called you at like 8AM your time! doh! Sorry about that


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

junkyard?? for a part like that thats the first place i would go


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...I...just realized I called you at like 8AM your time! doh! Sorry about that









Yeh I was going to say something about that








But I'm not working right now and school is off for another 2 months so my sleep schedule is already more then messed up


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_junkyard?? for a part like that thats the first place i would go

Kinda wanted a working one though








Seems like these little plastic replace often parts need to be new or it's not worth it.


----------



## Neisius (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Part ID needed in a stalling Mk3 Jetta ([email protected])*

Well thanks to Steve I got my part and it seems like everything is much better now. I don't think my car has ever idled so smoothly. I bet that part has been bad since I bought this car.
Thanks everyone for all your help...I'll be back when the next little piece of plastic breaks








Edit: oh yeah, only thing I still need to do is setup my Vagcom and clear my CEL


_Modified by Neisius at 6:55 PM 7-7-2006_


----------

